# homemade mouse stuff?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

ok so i want to make some homemade stuff for my mice :3 anything realy, treats, furniture, decorations, toys, you know the lot  so can u post pics of it and how to make it


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ideas:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 533AAcUE1f
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 415AAlvdiH
http://exoticpets.about.com/od/careofra ... tstoys.htm
http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm#diggingbox
http://www.ratdippityrattery.com/Graphi ... ngToys.jpg
http://i1.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo ... lk_jug_hut.
http://www.rabbitstart.com/wp-content/u ... 20Toys.jpg


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks you :3 any more?


----------

